# Whats so wrong with Meg? (Family Guy)



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 21, 2007)

Shes not that bad looking. Shes nice, yet they treat her like shit.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Sep 22, 2007)

bc she's meg. no other reason


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2007)

We our suppose to laugh at her trials and tribulations.


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 22, 2007)

The eye that see! They tried at least to make her a bit nerdy. But its Family guy its not real life


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> We our suppose to laugh at her trials and tribulations.



Basically .


----------



## Che Guevara (Sep 22, 2007)

LoL , We forgot meg. Peter: Theres no time.


----------



## Bender (Sep 22, 2007)

Why should we care about Meg? She's so damn whiny!   It's always nails this, nails that! Neil quit stalking me! Daddy get me a prada bag please! Brian please date or I,ll kill myself! Oh no my dads retarded I can never go to school ever again!  

Bitch lame! Fuck that! Hate meg!  

Let us laugh at her miserable life. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7uoSvnqN4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chrisp (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah...AHH!! Dammit Meg!!


----------



## Goom (Sep 22, 2007)

I know.  This reminds me of the rabbit, the kids won't let him eat the fuckign tricks cereal.  Seriously why do they have to do that.  Just let him have some freaking cereal.  Makes me mad.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 22, 2007)

lol, becuase shes meg. thats why


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2007)

That's because Meg is not the daughter of Peter and Luis. Actually, I think it's only one of them, but they've said it before on the show many times that she is not their (real) daughter.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 22, 2007)

she is the reason why the world went ugly


----------



## Snow (Sep 22, 2007)

Mila Kunis (Voice actor for Meg) makes me have hope for Jews yet.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 22, 2007)

Because the writers can make easy jokes about her, and their too lazy to explain why everyone hates her.


----------



## Instant Karma (Sep 22, 2007)

Cause she's that designated family member we all have in our own family that is chosen to be hated on.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 22, 2007)

Poor Meg  I like her actually.


----------



## chequemaite (Sep 22, 2007)

It's because it wouldn't be as funny if Stewie or Chris was emo all the time.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 22, 2007)

It's what makes her character remotely interesting and it's the only thing that serves her character purpose (to be hated that is). Think about it, the "eveyone hates meg" jokes are kind of new considering in the early seasons it wasn't as prevalent. I guess Seth McFarlene started to realize that her character was uninteresting and useless, and decided to make a big joke so she had a reason for being there. After all I couldn't really write her out could he?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 23, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> I guess Seth McFarlene started to realize that her character *was uninteresting and useless*



Well, how come he hasn't noticed that every other character in the show is uninteresting and usesless?


----------



## Saito (Sep 23, 2007)

I like Meg because she's Mila Kunis


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL She's the Ugly Betty of Family Guy.


----------



## Gilder (Sep 23, 2007)

I like when Peter is on steroids, gets pissed at Lois and knocks Meg out... wtf *laughs while  rolling on the floor*


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 23, 2007)

It is just the illogical thing about her treatment that makes it funny. Noone ever really gives any reason for it (correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## WelcomeToRapture (Sep 24, 2007)

I found the episode where they go into the future and Meg has a sex change to be hilarious.

And Ugly Betty, the actor, is quite hot in real life.


----------



## Bender (Sep 24, 2007)

Saito said:


> I like Meg because she's Mila Kunis



*pukes* 

The reason No one likes Meg is simple 

She's ugly and the reason why things are so fucked up in the world. 

It's because of her all brown hair chicks are being hated on now since she's representing 'em and making the goth kids look cool.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Well, how come he hasn't noticed that every other character in the show is uninteresting and usesless?



Because Seth likes money.


----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 25, 2007)

meg is meg, boring ,not attractive, i mean if she had some of lois looks im sure she'd had a better character popularity


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 25, 2007)

DarkBD337 said:


> meg is meg, boring ,not attractive, i mean if she had some of lois looks im sure she'd had a better character popularity



All the characters in Family Guy are unattractive, since the art style is just plain ugly. Their faces display as much emotions as "The Rock" does in every single movie he is in.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> All the characters in Family Guy are unattractive, since the art style is just plain ugly. Their faces display as much emotions as "The Rock" does in every single movie he is in.



Hey Hey, I respect that you hate Family Guy as much as I do, but The Rundown is probably one of the best action movies in the last 5 years.


----------



## Demon Shuriken Gaurdian (Sep 26, 2007)

Meg's my favorite character, I think Seth just like poking fun at her because she's the most normal and in sync out of all the characters of family guy.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 26, 2007)

Demon Shuriken Gaurdian said:


> Meg's my favorite character, I think Seth just like poking fun at her because she's the most normal and in sync out of all the characters of family guy.



The best thing is, she is in sync with the rest of the world, but not in sync with her family.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 26, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Hey Hey, I respect that you hate Family Guy as much as I do, but The Rundown is probably one of the best action movies in the last 5 years.



good action movie =/=good acting.


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 26, 2007)

I loled when they put her in the Star Wars episode that was just low


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> good action movie =/=good acting.



I enjoyed his acting in it. But then again, I guess it doesn't take much to be better than Vin Diesel.


----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> I loled when they put her in the Star Wars episode that was just low


lol they put her as the worm in the garbage room  1 of my fav moments of that episode


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 26, 2007)

I've no idea when the writers started picking at Meg but I think they're overdoing it a bit too much. They really need to have more of Stewie's antics for killing Lois. Gotta say though, her as that worm thing in Star Wars was freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree with the poster above. Although, I don't mind the Meg-bullying as much. Although they do shit on Meg a lot more now, she does, at least, bite back! Not to mention that it's pretty funny. 
Thanks to Mila Kunis she's become somewhat of a better character than when Lacey Chabert played her.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 27, 2007)

meg is kinda cute yeah, i think the whole point is they're being ridiculous jackasses to her for no reason


----------



## Sparky Marky (Oct 15, 2007)

meg is lame/ugly/annoying!!!
i agree with all the characters in the show...


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 15, 2007)

Because she's Meg, duh.


----------



## Homura (Oct 18, 2007)

Too bad she's just a plot device used for comedic effect.


----------



## o11993 (Oct 21, 2007)

ahah, that's right.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2007)

Southwest Strangla said:


> Shes not that bad looking. Shes nice, yet they treat her like shit.


I think the whole thing of Meg is they are satiring the inferiority complex so rampant amongst teenage girls. Many her age think they look ugly when they don't so the running joke is "Dad, I do I look ugly?" "Yes you do sweetie" or some variation on that theme.


----------



## natwel (Nov 3, 2007)

she represents an average american teenager, who's left out because she's not erm, attractive,


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Nov 11, 2007)

She's the scapegoat for jokes.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 12, 2007)

shes an unwanted condombreak baby that everyone hates


----------



## Jeff (Nov 13, 2007)

I think that's what Meg was written to be.  Chris is the stupid one that takes after his father most times, maybe even stupider.  Stewie is the ingenious one.  Meg is just the one that receives little attention and no one gives a damn about her.  I've noticed they've gotten more and more cruel to her though, I remember Lois wanting to take revenge on Connie in Season 1 or something.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2007)

SpliffJones said:


> shes an unwanted condombreak baby that everyone hates


Don't forget the failed abortion


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 14, 2007)

What's wrong with Meg is that we, the Family Guy audience, do not find her funny for the most part. But Seth McFarlane, even the clever one, turned people's disliking of Meg into one hilarious put-down of her after another. Because you've got to keep in mind that her family wasn't treating her like crap until it was known that Meg was the least popular character in Family Guy.

She lacks a certain something. It's a something that makes Peter, Stewie, Chris, Lois, support characters like Cleveland, Quagmire, and Joe funny. But because of that, McFarlane found a way to turn Meg being unpopular into something entertaining.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2007)

Family Guy Wiki said:
			
		

> Fans have noticed that ever since the show's return to TV, the other characters on the show have become more developed in comparison to Meg. Some fans stopped watching the show altogether due to the constant "Meg-Bashing". Seth MacFarlane states that Meg is intended to be the least popular character. He admitted that the reason she is the butt of many jokes is that it is hard for the show's writers to get into the head of a teenager. Despite this intention, however, Meg is considered by some fans to be attractive. Indeed, upon getting a makeover in Season Four, she was very attractive.


I think she's just supposed to portray the stereotypical [DLMURL="http://encyclopediadramatica.com/16_year_old_girl"]16 year old girl[/DLMURL].


----------

